# Remove status bar?



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

When you freeze(pause) the picture on the vip622, and want to see the detail(of the picture) at the bottom of the screen, is there a way to temporary remove this information?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Press the Skip Forward button to move forward 1 frame. That will make the status bar disappear.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark; thanks so much!

I will try this tomorrow when then I have the HT back on.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Of course this only works if the skip forward button really does move forward one frame; in many recent software releases for the 622 and 722, this functionality has, unfortunately, been somewhat broken.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

It still works for me! I just got 6.14 this morning and haven't had a chance to see what's broken now:lol: 

I just got back the use of my external hd about a month ago, hope it works tonight.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kucharsk said:


> Of course this only works if the skip forward button really does move forward one frame; in many recent software releases for the 622 and 722, this functionality has, unfortunately, been somewhat broken.


But, doesn't it still get rid of the status bar as the OP questioned?


----------

